# 12-6-10 storm in Maine



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

12-6-10 Storm


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

resized photo


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

nice, all we got down here was a dusting


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

plowman_25;1149529 said:


> nice, all we got down here was a dusting


It was a mess plowing (too soft) but was nice to get a storm. We got about a foot of heavy wet snow. Snowed about an inch yesterday. It's all gonna rain off now.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

Ughhhh we are just getting 2 to 3 inches of rain......stupid rain


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

chris.outdoor;1149853 said:


> Ughhhh we are just getting 2 to 3 inches of rain......stupid rain


yeah I know what you mean. We're expecting up to 2" of rain here through tomorrow. Snow is already melting like crazy and it hasn't even started raining.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm jealous....Rain here


----------

